
  CSS Sprites: What They Are, Why They're Cool, and How To Use'em - nickb
http://css-tricks.com/css-sprites-what-they-are-why-theyre-cool-and-how-to-use-them/
======
german
I've done this for my site, in a list of more than 20 elements in which each
element has it's own image.

Merging all those little images together was a great improvement in loading
time of the page. I really recommend to use this technique :)

